# Best time to utilize T3



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

been toying with the idea of T3 a lot lately and then fully committed and picked 200 tabs of pharma T3 the other day

question is when is the best time to use it?

i see no reason to just yet as fat is coming off at an appreciable rate whilst preserving lbm on AAS, peps and ECA and of course decent caloric deficit

however after a brief stage of maintenance in between this cycle and the next i then plan on really going hell for leather on this cut, moving up a gear in terms of cardio and caloric deficit and using T3 alongside TTM

my question is when should i be taking T3 as at first it seemed the obvious time is when things get real gritty and im trying to shave off those last few lbs but then given that at this stage your ratio of muscle loss to fat loss increases would throwing in a catabolic substance in the way of T3 really be advisable?

is it better used earlier on when already lean but still carrying enough fat to not chomp through LBM at an excessive rate

@I'mNotAPervert! nothing on timing of T3 in your FAQ, got any advices on this mate?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Maybe I should add a bit into the FAQ, tbh though I didn't add it because there's no better or worse time to use it really mate, we benefit from a metabolic boost at any time. Regardless of fat:muscle ratio, we use AAS and a good amount of protein to counteract any catabolism, applies whether you're 5% bodyfat or 50%


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

@‌I'mNotAPervert!

So where's this FAQ? Can you put a link up please?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

AncientOldBloke said:


> @‌I'mNotAPervert!
> 
> So where's this FAQ? Can you put a link up please?


Here you go mate

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/247418-imnotaperverts-t3-faq/


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

I take 1st thing in AM about 30 mins-1hr before food


----------



## ssol (Sep 28, 2013)

Same first thing on an empty stomach about an hour before breakfast


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

I take mine first thing and at least 20mins before consuming any food containing fat as it blunts T3's absorption.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

guys it wasnt so much about the time of day i was referring to but more the stage of dieting/leanness you are at

"my question is when should i be taking T3 as at first it seemed the obvious time is when things get real gritty and im trying to shave off those last few lbs but then given that at this stage your ratio of muscle loss to fat loss increases would throwing in a catabolic substance in the way of T3 really be advisable?"


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

swole troll said:


> guys it wasnt so much about the time of day i was referring to but more the stage of dieting/leanness you are at
> 
> "my question is when should i be taking T3 as at first it seemed the obvious time is when things get real gritty and im trying to shave off those last few lbs but then given that at this stage your ratio of muscle loss to fat loss increases would throwing in a catabolic substance in the way of T3 really be advisable?"


I began dropping carbs, then added some cardio when fat loss stalled, then dropped carbs further, then more cardio, then T3.

its just another tool to use but i prefer to at least explore the normal methods before adding it in.


----------



## emer (Sep 26, 2015)

i use it at the start of a cut because it really gets the ball rolling .... fast


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

after much thought, research and advice from members in this thread and others i've decided that ill cut as long as i can until i get around 2000kcal with cardio 5-6 days per week and then rather than drop cals further (anything below 1800 and i can barely function) i'll implement T3 to help spark up metabolism and increase TDEE without any extra activity

ive just finished a cycle thats left my maintenance around 3000 so i have a lot of room to manoeuvre when i do start cutting again in early 2016

until then ill just maintain my weight and kcals and hopefully get stronger in the process

thanks for advice


----------

